# Quincy



## michaelvanessa

I lost the battle to keep my boy alive after a quick I’ll ness laminitis we thought we were on a winning streak in makeing him better but that was not to be in deverstated compleatley Quincy run free find the others for me rest in peace my baby I love you so much.

























2006-2018 rest in peace my child.


----------



## Zipper13

I am so sorry for your loss! He surely was an absolutely stunning fellow!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy, @michaelvanessa. You did all you could to keep him here and I'm sure he appreciates that.

Rest in peace, Quincy!


----------



## michaelvanessa

JoBlueQuarter said:


> So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy, @michaelvanessa. You did all you could to keep him here and I'm sure he appreciates that.
> 
> Rest in peace, Quincy!


firstly we treated it for lameness on the near side fore and then swapped over to the off side fore foot we checked no heat the digital pulse was aok we did a hoof search nill was found used the hoof tester still no sorce of the problem he was shod on the Tuesday and I stride lame the other 3 sound the farrier trimed him done a total foot search nill found and he had a new set of shoes the next day compleatley crippled on all fours and had the rocking horse stance of laminitus we then got him x-rayed on fore feet no rotation he was in so much pain we gave him pain meds the emergency vet came out on the weekend and did not like what he saw for a big horse he was in a lot of pain he had antibiotics and a painkiller via injection and I was also giving him pain meds as well.


it came to a stage to make him comftable he was on 7 pain meds a day it was decided to give him 48 hours 72 max.

he started to improve and he looked a bit better we had fitted pads to his feet to stop the rotation of the pedle bone.

his meds were dropped and he was also put on 21 paracetamol to thin the blood he slipped back he stopped eating then I got him to eat again no droppings I'm started to worry now.

then he did droppings and thay were dry and hard.

I got the emergency vet out and we drenched him with water and liquid paraffin to make every thing move on the inside when the vet arrived he did some droppings and thay were hard and dry to.

the next day adeama came up and spread from his chest to his sheif and that was quite swollen to.

I called the vet he said he did not like what he was looking at and we had a talk for 5 minuits we decided the kindest thing was to let go.

he had a last lunch of every thing he liked to eat.

we had him injected he did not take a lot of the shot as he was ready to go.

I miss my boy all the hugs and kisses and his whinnys and nickers my big boy has gone.

I have had an independent cremation and his comeing back home.


----------



## SueC

I'm sorry, @michaelvanessa, that you lost your beautiful horse and buddy. Laminitis is a proper ******... :-(

:hug:


----------



## michaelvanessa




----------



## jaydee

So sorry to read this, I know how much you love your horses.
Its really nice to see your name back on the forum, just a shame its under such sad circumstances.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> I lost the battle to keep my boy alive after a quick I’ll ness laminitis we thought we were on a winning streak in makeing him better but that was not to be in deverstated compleatley Quincy run free find the others for me rest in peace my baby I love you so much.
> 
> View attachment 957641
> 
> 
> View attachment 957643
> 
> 
> View attachment 957645
> 
> 
> 2006-2018 rest in peace my child.





SueC said:


> I'm sorry, @michaelvanessa, that you lost your beautiful horse and buddy. Laminitis is a proper ******... :-(
> 
> :hug:


dear sue thank you for your kind words and reat to hear from you this was over 3 weeks m deverstated that I lost him.


----------



## michaelvanessa

jaydee said:


> So sorry to read this, I know how much you love your horses.
> Its really nice to see your name back on the forum, just a shame its under such sad circumstances.


hiya jd I'm totally shatterd by this this was not a horse he was my best buddy and all the children in the area loved him to he was a kind gentle horse with the brightness of a small child he would give you kisses and the biggest hugs you could emagine to the children he was awesome tricky showed him loads of things like removeing his head collar when on the hitching post.

I would think that thay would have long talks and tricky would tell him in fine detail on every thing he knows from slideing bolts to untieing knots.

for a big horse he was very bright I told our neibours son he is 5 years old that he is comeing to school with him to learn his letters to he said no he is not I said ill show you I said h and I got a hug I said k and I got a wet kiss I asked for r f and ended up with the right four foot.

its all thease things that cannot be replaced from his nickers to his whinnys to when he saw me turn up at the barn to were he would look across the road and see me at my frends house and call out.

I have a great big hole in my hart now jd.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> View attachment 957649
> 
> 
> View attachment 957651
> 
> 
> View attachment 957653


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> View attachment 957655
> 
> 
> View attachment 957657
> 
> 
> View attachment 957659



























this was canter for a cure for cancer.

I would like to thank equus usa for the awesome curvon rug bobby g for the awesome saddle cloth and wild horse colours jo from the usa for supplying the girths and the fly bonnets with thease awesome saddlers and there equipment made this day happen to all the supplyers around the world a big thank you from quincy


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> I lost the battle to keep my boy alive after a quick I’ll ness laminitis we thought we were on a winning streak in makeing him better but that was not to be in deverstated compleatley Quincy run free find the others for me rest in peace my baby I love you so much.
> 
> View attachment 957641
> 
> 
> View attachment 957643
> 
> 
> View attachment 957645
> 
> 
> 2006-2018 rest in peace my child.


this was canter for a cure for cancer.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> this was canter for a cure for cancer.
> View attachment 957667
> 
> 
> View attachment 957669
> 
> 
> View attachment 957671



























this is us on the day a day I will cherish for ever.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> View attachment 957673
> 
> 
> View attachment 957675
> 
> 
> View attachment 957677
> 
> 
> this is us on the day a day i will cherish for ever.


----------



## egrogan

I was pleased to see your name back on the forum but so sad that it was under these circumstances.

Quincy was magnificent and I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SueC

Dear @michaelvanessa, your horse isn't hurting anymore. Unfortunately it is now you left with the pain, and I hope that lots of people will gather around and help you through. A lot of us here on HF have known the loss of a long-time equine friend, and feel with you. I hope there are people in the "real" world who will make you lots of cups of tea and sit with you and yarn about your lovely late horse with you and talk about the wonderful things you did together. :hug:

Bereavement is a tough one. This poem by Mary Lee Hall has always helped me in such situations; I hope it helps you too:

_If I should die, and leave you here awhile
Be not like others sore undone, who keep
Long vigils by the silent dust and weep.
For my sake, turn again to life, and smile,
Nerving thy heart and trembling hand to do
Something to comfort weaker hearts than thine.
Complete these dear unfinished tasks of mine,
And I, perchance, may therein comfort you!
_

Also, if you're up to watching a movie, there is a beautiful Japanese movie called _Departures_ that offers so much love and hope in situations like this.

You'll find best wishes from lots of horsey friends here.

:falloff:


----------



## tinyliny

I am so sad to see that Quincy has left this world. He seemed like such a clown, such a gentleman, such a lovebug. But, he is that way in part becuase of how he was cared for. That's you, Michael.


----------



## loosie

Sorry for your loss. I've had to put down a few of my best friends now & it hurts like hell, no less than human family & friends - still miss them heaps & get sad, tho the latest was a few years back. But wouldn't have it any other way than to see them to the end.


----------



## Foxhunter

It is never easy when we have to part with our pets especially if they are that 'heart' animal. 

Be comforted by knowing that whilst Quinsy was with you he had a wonderful life and that you did more than your best for him. He would know that. In letting him go you were also doing your best for him and he would have known that too. 

((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## farmpony84

What a darling. I'm so sorry to hear about this. Please continue to update us as you muddle your way through the various stages of grief and then eventually continue on your horse adventures. What a sweet horse. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Chasin Ponies

So sorry, he's a beautiful guy. I lost my Dillon last weekend so I know what you are going through. I hope and pray to find all of my beloved horses and dogs waiting to surround me when it's my own time to go.


----------



## michaelvanessa

SueC said:


> I'm sorry, @michaelvanessa, that you lost your beautiful horse and buddy. Laminitis is a proper ******... :-(
> 
> :hug:


dear sue thank you for your kind words hows your dad i hope his well and i hope your ok to.


----------



## michaelvanessa

Chasin Ponies said:


> So sorry, he's a beautiful guy. I lost my Dillon last weekend so I know what you are going through. I hope and pray to find all of my beloved horses and dogs waiting to surround me when it's my own time to go.


hiya this was such a shock in how quick i lost him he was an awesome horse his frend tricky taught him quite a lot to he was by his side when we put quincy to sleep so he knew he had gone and his ok i miss this horse so so much and we learned so much togeather in trust and frendship he will all ways be with me like the rest of them and i hope i meet them all soon to and vanessa as well with tammy her pony.


----------



## michaelvanessa

egrogan said:


> I was pleased to see your name back on the forum but so sad that it was under these circumstances.
> 
> Quincy was magnificent and I’m so sorry for your loss.


dear egrogan its great to be back i was logged out and decided to try and get back i am in bits at his loss and his ashes are comeing home tomorrow his frend tricky is ok as he was there when he was put to sleep with an injection he was only 14 years old tricky is 33 years old now






.

here thay are both problem solveing about removeing the lid of the tub to get the treats.


----------



## JCnGrace

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful friend.


----------



## waresbear

Sorry for the loss of your beautiful horse. Very heartbreaking. Hugs for you Michael!


----------



## weeedlady

So sorry to hear of your loss. Keeping you and Quincy in my thoughts. What a lovely horse.


----------



## michaelvanessa

waresbear said:


> Sorry for the loss of your beautiful horse. Very heartbreaking. Hugs for you Michael!


Hiya and how are you I’m devastated about my boy that’s all I can say right now it’s been a while since I was here.


----------



## michaelvanessa

egrogan said:


> I was pleased to see your name back on the forum but so sad that it was under these circumstances.
> 
> Quincy was magnificent and I’m so sorry for your loss.


Egrogan thank you for your kind words at this time I hope your well and it’s been a couple of years and thank you once again.


----------



## michaelvanessa

weedlady said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss. Keeping you and Quincy in my thoughts. What a lovely horse.


Hiya weedlady thank you for your kind words I’m still devastated by the loss of my boy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

waresbear said:


> Sorry for the loss of your beautiful horse. Very heartbreaking. Hugs for you Michael!


Dear waresbear many thanks I’m still feel shatterd by the loss of my boy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> Dear waresbear many thanks I’m still feel shatterd by the loss of my boy.


One of the best things we ever did quincy and me.

And the 4th of July.


----------

